

Ask HN: what Chrome extensions do you use? - blazamos

Just wondering what y'all are using.
======
leif
voice, gmail notifier, readability, chrome to phone, priceblink

voice is my favorite

------
madhouse
adblock, autopager, pendule, tabjump, window resizer & delicious

